# R.I.P. Taylor Hawkins



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Taylor Hawkins, drummer with Foo Fighters, has died suddenly at 50 years of age it has been announced.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

No age at all. Bad times R.I.P


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

An hour before their were due on stage in Bogota. 
Leaves behind a couple of children under 18. 

Gutting stuff. Was due to see them in July having missed them last time round when Grohl broke his leg. 

He seemed like he was just loving every moment of being in the band at this point.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Sad news. 

RIP.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Was absolutely gutted to wake up to the news


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Terrible news, such a great drummer and an amazing human being. RIP


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Fantastic drummer & group. R.I.P


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sadly predictable that a ****tail of 10 drugs found in him


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I sometimes wonder what music would have been produced by those who succumbed to drink and drugs and died too early. Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Syd Barrett, Phil Lynott, Kurt Cobain, Scott Weiland...... So sad, and with Taylor Hawkins, a second band member for Dave Grohl.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Rappy said:


> Fantastic drummer & group. R.I.P


Not quite as good as Dave Grohl on drums though. See him playing "No one knows" for Queens of the stone age at Glastonbury - Amazing.

RIP.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bulkhead said:


> I sometimes wonder what music would have been produced by those who succumbed to drink and drugs and died too early. Jimi Hendrix, Janis Joplin, Syd Barrett, Phil Lynott, Kurt Cobain, Scott Weiland...... So sad, and with Taylor Hawkins, a second band member for Dave Grohl.


Foo Fighters also lost their stage manager Andy Pollard last year in mysterious circumstances.


----------

